# Sissy hypno that melts brains?



## constant exposure (Jan 1, 2021)

Bambi Sleep is sissy hypno creator some people on the internet claim is extremely powerful, to the point it causes autogynephilia and DID. As of now, they have 699 patrons (744 yesterday), yielding $1K - $6K per post.
 This belief is so ingrained that recovering "sissy porn addicts" (lol) refuse to utter the words Bambi Sleep, instead referring to it as bs:



You can find the BS playlist on youtube.
I did listen to it and, unfortunately, I did not transform into a blonde bimbo barbie doll. I did however find it very unnerving. It sounds like someones interactive horror project masked as sissy hypno and I can see it pushing someone who was mentally unstable to begin with of the edge.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 1, 2021)

Melting the brains of AGPs is not a bad thing.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 1, 2021)

This thread turned me into a newt.

A faggy newt.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Jan 1, 2021)

Do... do we have a new horrorcow already?


----------



## Con Artist (Jan 1, 2021)

Alright I went ahead and clicked the link -it's fucking scary, it sounds like it would be some kind of experimental track off one of Clipping's horrorcore albums. 
Fucking lol at the sissy hypno addicts thinking that this is some kind of incredibly powerful cursed media


----------



## Medulseur (Jan 1, 2021)

With all that hype I was expecting it to be a girl with a pretty voice but it's just computer generated bullshit. Some coomers have such low standards.


----------



## byuu (Jan 1, 2021)

This stuff reminds me of the MLP Tulpa faggotry, where you actively delude yourself that your pony waifu is alive using the power of autism.
BS seems like a fitting name for it.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 1, 2021)

This kind of shit is why Western civilisation is going to die in our lifetime.


----------



## Lou Tenant (Jan 1, 2021)

If I remember correctly you're supposed to listen to it as you're falling asleep, hence the name. This whole sissy hypno porn rabbit hole could probably make for a thread.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 1, 2021)

Kind of reminds me of the late Shaye St John.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jan 1, 2021)

>google brain-melting sissy hypno
>scroll around and eventually find reddit posts
>"_huh interesting stuff, better share this on Kiwifarms_"

Seriously, how did you come across this shit using normal people search terms?


----------



## Coolio55 (Jan 1, 2021)

*listening to bambi sleep knockoff. Cannot afford the real deal*
"You are a sissy slut. You are a sissy sluuuuuut."
*Voice trails off and terminator music starts playing*
"DISREGARD ALL PREVIOUS COMMANDS."
"YOU HATE BLACK PEOPLE. YOU HATE ORIENTALS. YOU HATE GAYS. YOU HATE TRANNIES. YOU HATE JANNIES. YOU HATE JEWS AND THE HOLOCAUST IS A LIE. YOU LIKE VIDEO GAMES."
*on loop all the time I was asleep and thats why I'm who I am today *


----------



## Large (Jan 1, 2021)

Apparently this uses so-called "binaural beats". And high frequencies. Apparently, some of the tards who think "binaural beats" are actually useful report side effects like headaches, tinnitus, vertigo, nausea and vomiting from high-frequency "binaural beats". Possibly the reason people think this is real?


----------



## Gloomy guest (Jan 1, 2021)

"My gf is pure 9/10 from russia" [x] doubt

I thought hypnosis only works if you desire it to...


----------



## AriZona_LaD (Jan 1, 2021)

Gloomy guest said:


> "My gf is pure 9/10 from russia" [x] doubt
> 
> I thought hypnosis only works if you desire it to...


"last time it took me 3day to achieve orgasm" 

This I do not doubt


----------



## Wayneright (Jan 1, 2021)

Gloomy guest said:


> "My gf is pure 9/10 from russia" [x] doubt
> 
> I thought hypnosis only works if you desire it to...


If that were true stuff like Operation Midnight Climax wouldn't have worked so well. I don't think a bunch of amateurs and closet-cases on the internet are sincerely hypnotizing people, though, I think they just get off on fantasies of control and transformation.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 1, 2021)

Large said:


> Apparently this uses so-called "binaural beats". And high frequencies. Apparently, some of the tards who think "binaural beats" are actually useful report side effects like headaches, tinnitus, vertigo, nausea and vomiting from high-frequency "binaural beats". Possibly the reason people think this is real?


Ahahaha, one time when someone online asked if binaural beats worked I just posted CWC's un-clit 2.0.


----------



## Reverend (Jan 1, 2021)

Liking Traps don't make you gay.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jan 1, 2021)

Reverend said:


> Liking Traps don't make you gay.


If you're one of the "woah I thought he was a chick!" then disengage when you realize "she" has a dick, you right.
If you're one of the "the dick makes her cuter!" you gay, that's a fact.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## AriZona_LaD (Jan 1, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> As of now, they have 699 patrons (744 yesterday), yielding $1K - $6K per post.


Did something happen? They dropped to 651 as of now


----------



## constant exposure (Jan 1, 2021)

AriZona_LaD said:


> Did something happen? They dropped to 651 as of now


Happens with patreon at the beginning of every month. A lot of people pledge for just one month and then renew manually. They'll probably be back in the 700s next week or so.


----------



## Reverend (Jan 1, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> If you're one of the "woah I thought he was a chick!" then disengage when you realize "she" has a dick, you right.
> If you're one of the "the dick makes her cuter!" you gay, that's a fact.



What if you still nail the trap regardless because you are Alpha and don't let a lil thing like a penis get in the way of that Big O


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jan 1, 2021)

Reverend said:


> What if you still nail the trap regardless because you are Alpha and don't let a lil thing like a penis get in the way of that Big O


Alpha faggot.


----------



## Reverend (Jan 1, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Alpha faggot.



But still Alpha...ohhh yea!


----------



## Dark Edea (Jan 1, 2021)

I'll melt this sisssy. Come into my cock.


----------



## Rotollo (Jan 1, 2021)

Is this what was projected when Francis E. Dec was talking about "Frankenstein radio control waves"?


----------



## LazloChalos (Jan 5, 2021)

I should've read the title more carefully, I thought it was going to be some DARPA level shit that actually shorted out the neurons of listeners.

Instead its about degenerates playing make believe.


----------



## Montalbane (Jan 20, 2021)

This boils down to:

"Oh I am straight mc'Hetero and I totally love women" 
"Oh god I accidentally spent the last six hourse machin gunning my half erect chubby with my iron fist to tranny porn and have now stumbled upon sissy hypno!" 
"Oh noooo I am turning into a faggot nooo I was totally straight I enjoyed cuck and tranny porn ironically noooooooooo my heteronormative ideas noooo" 
"uwu call me Sciantal Ladidique owo" 

It's basically bullshit you condition yourself to like because you're a degenerate. 
Like a perverted and depraved version of "once in a lifetime" it's something that happens once you go through the motion one too many times


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 20, 2021)

Guys I said Bambi Sleep 3 times into a mirror holding a candle to my dick and nothing happened but maybe something happened what do


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 20, 2021)

LazloChalos said:


> I thought it was going to be some DARPA level shit that actually shorted out the neurons of listeners.


Knowing MKUltra, I'd be unsurprised if that existed at some point.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Jan 20, 2021)

700~ patrons? Fucking hell people actually pay money to listen to mp3s that turn them into "blonde bimbo dolls"

In reality I wouldnt want to meet or even see someone that listens to that shit, or buys that shit




well I guess Mike Electric Pence memes are irrelevant now since Trump is out of office


----------



## Montalbane (Jan 21, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Knowing MKUltra, I'd be unsurprised if that existed at some point.


There was some stuff about kitten personalities if I remember correctly. 
Turning people into sex holes basically. 
But that was probably just the nazis having a blast with the lsd cattle.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Jan 21, 2021)

This is literally the gayest shit I've ever seen.

Just go outside man, who watches this shit?!


----------



## Montalbane (Jan 21, 2021)

Prince of Crows said:


> This is literally the gayest shit I've ever seen.
> 
> Just go outside man, who watches this shit?!


Literal manwhores and closeted autistic fags. 
The worst examples come from F95zone where retarded troon coding and shitty sissy fetishes combine themselves into crappy browser porn games. 
Of course I am a degenerate coomer for being there in the first place but I need my tomboy corruption simulators, man.


----------



## NOT THE BEEEEES! (Jul 31, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Guys I said Bambi Sleep 3 times into a mirror holding a candle to my dick and nothing happened but maybe something happened what do


Craft yourself a vagina with a pocket knife.  It’s the only way.


----------



## Don Yagon (Sep 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Large (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks for necroing the thread niggerretard.
Anyways, I found a website about erotic hypnosis recently. Very informative.


----------



## Ona Quest (Sep 17, 2021)

Apparently sissy porn is a big thing


I low key feel bad for coomers who escalate and then get stuck in the AGP mindset, but not really. I just really hate that porn addicts are taken more seriously than women when it comes defining what woman is in law, culture, and society


----------



## Nigella (Sep 17, 2021)

I think these people probably can't take responsibility for liking what they like and so need to literally try to brainwash themselves into it, so that they can blame someone else.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 17, 2021)

isn't sissy hypno literally just little girl animes and crying about not being able to bang?


----------

